# ***November Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Nov 5, 2018)

Time to ride those vintage, old, ratrod, classic, crusty, original collectible bicycles with Hurricane coaster on our monthly bike ride. We are going to ride the McMullen/4 mile creek greenway trail. Meet @ Starbucks 6432 Rea road Sunday, November 11th, meet at 9am and leave at 10am. This is a leisurely ride along the creek. All bikes are welcome to ride!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 12, 2018)

Day late and a dollar short! Here are some pics of our November Hurricane ride at McMillan creek yesterday. We had 5 Amigos braving the cold to ride! Always a pleasure seeing you Nutbars!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sorry I missed you guys but had to take care of some business back here. Hopefully I will be there in December. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Cool pics Don; but why are they so tiny?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 12, 2018)

Not sure, Mark. Stupid cell phone, right? Ha!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 14, 2018)

@tripple3


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 14, 2018)

Heres the pics again @tripple3


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> @tripple3
> 
> View attachment 901134
> 
> ...




Much mo betta! I see the swamp has filled back up too. Look forward to riding in December. V/r Shawn


----------

